

I suck at design - critke
http://www.49sparks.com/?b=4

======
jacobscott
I find this blog post poorly written. Too informal to be informative, to me.
Points made are overly general rather than insightful. Sounds like the author
has interesting things to say (and relevant experience), but the presentation
ruins it for me. E.g.:

"I guess I don't suck at design. I just suck in certain areas."

"It's impossible to be great at everything. You just can't do it all on your
own."

~~~
critke
Hey, I really appreciate your comment. Yeah. You're probably right. I've never
written stuff like this before, so it's probably not going to be pretty. At
least in the beginning. I'm learning here. My blog (right now, at least) is
more about thinking things through. For myself. And learning. From comments
like this!

~~~
jacobscott
Your blog gets to be whatever you want, but if you want one that is HN
submission quality, one thing to consider given that you're just starting out
is to have a (or a few) friends edit your writing before you post it. You'll
notice that all of pg's essays have a "thanks to x,y,z" at the bottom.

~~~
critke
Hmmm. Thanks... but why do I need someone to edit my stuff? I'm not scared of
putting myself out there. Even with unfinished thoughts. I can handle the
comments. How else is anybody going to learn and grow? What does HN submission
quality mean? It says it right there in the news guidelines: "anything that
gratifies one's intellectual curiosity". Sounds about right to me. HN is not
the NYT. I'm just a hacker trying to figure stuff out.

